# 402 Stroker output



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

I was thinking about getting the 402 stroker kit for my GTO but I was wondering what the hp and trq rating on the kit was after the motor was complete. :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

That depends ALOT on cam and heads mate, not to mention how well it's tuned!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

If you had to make a guess what it be? :confused High guess and low.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

500crank hp isn't that out of the question. A set of LPE LS6 heads and their GT1 cam should suffice. Say 400 for stock LS1 parts and 450 for stock LS2. More displacement will always give you more torque. HP is acutally just math. Hp= torque x RPM / 5252


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> 500crank hp isn't that out of the question. A set of LPE LS6 heads and their GT1 cam should suffice. Say 400 for stock LS1 parts and 450 for stock LS2. More displacement will always give you more torque. HP is acutally just math. Hp= torque x RPM / 5252


So basically with the setup your suggesting it would pretty much give me the stock LS2 numbers give or take. What would I need to get it into the 500 Hp range. And let me add that your GTO looks badass. :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

This is a quote directly off of GM High Performance magazine talking about SLP's ZL-402 GTO....
"The two cams that we sampled in the ZL-402 were very similar in power production (496 to 484 rwhp), but worlds apart in driveability"
.... keep in mind this is rwhp not crank! Check out this link for more information!

http://gmhightechperformance.com/features/0507htp_slp/
Hope this helps! :cheers


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> This is a quote directly off of GM High Performance magazine talking about SLP's ZL-402 GTO....
> "The two cams that we sampled in the ZL-402 were very similar in power production (496 to 484 rwhp), but worlds apart in driveability"
> .... keep in mind this is rwhp not crank! Check out this link for more information!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot I also found out that B&M's mega shifter will work with the GTO 4L65 auto trans mission as long as you buy the right transmission kit.484RWHP and a megashifter sound like the GTO of old :cool what do you think


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Good article on the 402. Looks like with the milder cam, it was GREAT on the street and made good power.

Anyone got a 402 w/turbos?


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Can't wait to get the extra cubic inches and put them to work.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

What kind of tranny mods would I need to handle that much power I have the A4


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

GOTPWR said:


> Good article on the 402. Looks like with the milder cam, it was GREAT on the street and made good power.
> 
> Anyone got a 402 w/turbos?


 My friend Jared is in the process of having a 402 with a Procharger on his Z06. He is at 561 rwhp on 8psi on a stock LS6. Once he gets the 402 in I'll report back. I have been contemplating an N/A 402 post warranty.


----------

